# Bad press in Ohio



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for posting! I'll do my part and pass it along.

DJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

did i miss it when reading or? but what city are they talking about?


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Cinncinatti

My bad sorry 'bout that.
It was posted on the "Keep and bear arms" website

http://keepandbeararms.com/news/nl/disp.asp?d=11/9/2005


----------



## Hunter440 (Jan 25, 2003)

Its not in Ohio---its in Fort Mitchell Kentucky.

http://www.fortmitchell.com/minutes/10-3-05.pdf


----------

